# BFD 1124p suggested....maybe fbq 2496



## casscarr2002 (Dec 14, 2008)

Good evening folks, first post here. I recently purchased an SVS PB13-Ultra and now have the tweak bug for perfection that I've enjoyed with Electronics for years, although the Audio realm is completely new when it comes to obtaining the best sound quality with the tools available. I've started plotting curves based on 15Hz & 10Hz, seems I'm going to stick with the 15Hz tune on this sub, the PEQ looks neat on this sub but I'd rather address all peaks and valley's instead of targetting 1 area thus the suggestion by Ed to grab one of the above subject units.
I'd assume the 1124p will do just fine for my needs but I have a few questions, I'll keep these specific to the 1124p first.
How exactly is this connected....from my Marantz receiver to.....BFD? then to SUb? If so what cables are needed. The FBQ picure I saw threw me way off connection wise as I've only ever used coaxial and I think I saw balanced/unbalanced connections which I've never seen before, so connection cables and that path is of interest of course when considering cost. How do I manipulate the capability of the 1124p, does it also plug into a pc or somethign with software? I'm extremely new to this as you can tell by my questions so keeping any answers and information as informative as possible will help me get a good picture in my head. THanks folks for any input you can provide.

SC


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> How exactly is this connected


Read and become familiar with the REW HELP files and the REW Cabling and Connections Basics.

Also note the REW information Index and the Download Page.

After reading all that stuff, see if you still have questions.... 

brucek


----------



## casscarr2002 (Dec 14, 2008)

doh ! See you in 2010 then, I have a 6 week old baby boy, I had no idea it would be this time consuming to setup a PEQ like the Behringer to tame a subwoofer, just plain ignorance on my part as you can see, anyhow, thank you for the links. Looks like I'll just pass with my limited time.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

It's not nearly as bad as you think... just a few minutes of reading. :T


----------



## casscarr2002 (Dec 14, 2008)

I might go reading if I knew what other equipment I would have to buy, money will make this decision. If It's going to cost me more funds than I can afford, I'm not putting the time into reading, doesn't make much sense for me to waste time that I don't currently have unfortunately.
Unit plus what cables....I can source the cost once I know what cables...do I need a mic? the 1124p plus a couble cables maybe, but if it's more than a few cables and a mic....and maybe an external sound card....I won't put another thought into it at this point.
Thanks fellas, I may have jumped into this too quickly.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

That is the purpose of the REW Cabling and Connections Basics link... to help you see what cables you will need.

You can get the Galaxy CM-140 SPL meter that will serve as a mic and SPL meter in one. A few cables and a used BFD... you'll be all set.

It's like this... we could either copy and paste the info from that link into this thread, or point you to that thread. 

Within a few minutes you will know what all you will need. :T


----------



## imbeaujp (Oct 20, 2007)

Before buying a BFD 1124, do some mesurement. We will see if sub placement or phase alignement will be enough. 

To start, you only need a microphone/SPL (you can have one on ebay) and some inexpensive cables.

Have fun !


----------



## casscarr2002 (Dec 14, 2008)

Here is a curve I plotted last night, using the compensation chart, 80hz cutoff in receiver, 15Hz Tune with Room Comp at bypass (medium & large didn't seem as flat at all), haven't touched PEQ yet on it either. I can't move the sub anywhere else at this point, I moved it from toe-in to facing alongside the wall 9" out from corner back/side.

I think I'm talking myself right out of the behringer units altogether, just not enough time.
I may do some wall treatments instead.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

The 100dBSPL scaling on your vertical axis is not reasonable for response measurements. It offers too little deviation and makes your response look better than it is.

Change the minimum figure on the vertical axis from 0 to 40.

brucek


----------



## casscarr2002 (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks brucek, looked so much nicer before  You really get to see the peaks/nulls (if that's even the correct terminology) when you manipulate the graph like that, thank you for the suggestion. 
Curious why the 2 graphs are so different. I used the compensation figures based off my SVS Manual and the link I received over at The Spot, made sure those were in the right spots. The graph at the bottom is of the software download section and just seems so different.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Looks about the same to me, except for the peak at 60Hz. It doesn't take much to change a peak if the measurement frequency is off by a few hertz...... Set the scaling on your graph the same as the Shack graph of 45dB-105dB vertical...

If you want accuracy, you should use REW.....

brucek


----------



## casscarr2002 (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks brucek, after finding the excel spreadsheet for the RS spl meter, I'll stick with that Graph and workbook instead of my own.
I think later this week I may pop down to LA Music just down the road and pick up the BFD 1124p after I confirm my monster media centre will support the PC part of the equation as it's already down there and hooked into everything. It has an integrated 7.1 SoundMax card and I think has a blue connection which is "line in" and then the green which is line out for front right/left mains. Once I set the response properly, I'm assuming I can then remove the PC connections so I can keep that working as the Media Centre? (I may just be able to leave it all hooked up anyhow)
Mic's kind of expensive that's suggested...the galaxy cm-140, not sure if I really need it, can I get away without it?.............I have succumbed to the reading, I figure I'll just do it while at the office 
Any advantage using XLR connections from the BFD to the Subwoofer? They're a bit more expensive it seems and geared towards longer runs from the limited content I've read.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

You should be fine using your RS SPL meter with the comps. I thought you did not have a mic at all.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I think has a blue connection which is "line in" and then the green which is line out for front right/left mains.


Very good.



> Once I set the response properly, I'm assuming I can then remove the PC connections so I can keep that working as the Media Centre?


Certainly. REW is only hooked up to test the response of the system and suggest BFD filters. Once that's done, everything is disconnected.



> can I get away without it?


As Sonnie says, the Radio Shack meter is perfectly fine for sub equalization (as long as you use our meter calibration files from the download page)..



> Any advantage using XLR connections from the BFD to the Subwoofer?


If the sub has XLR input capability, then yes, there's an advantage of less noise on long runs, and less chance of a ground loop being introduced with the addition of the BFD.

Get the BFD, and hook it up and set it to bypass and then when you have the time, start messing with REW.

brucek


----------



## casscarr2002 (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks again, I'll see if LA has it in stock tonight or tomorrow. I'll order the cabling today as well.
All the cables ordered.
Before I order this one....Is the Edirol UM-1EX USB/MIDI a real need for ease of use or is $60 CDN (best price including shipping I could get and fast acquisition of cable) a nice to have?


----------



## casscarr2002 (Dec 14, 2008)

Ordered the DSP 1124p last night from axe music as well. So all I need are the 2 RCA to 1/4" and I have everything to start REW'ing. I'll go find them at a music store or The Source as parts express to canada wanted $17 for shipping on 2 $0.89 items 
You fellas really are going to get me in trouble with the wife, I'm blaming all of you !!!!


----------



## casscarr2002 (Dec 14, 2008)

wanted to use xlr from the output on the BFD to the Subwoofer. Here is a picture of the amp on the back.
http://www.svsound.com/products/subs/pb13ultra/svs_bash_750_amp_straight_large.jpg
I see single output xlr on BFD but I see left and right for xlr input on the amp. Is this similar to low level rca inputs where you can use a single cable with connection to the right or left? or is the balanced connection different and you need both hooked up on the amp....


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Is this similar to low level rca inputs where you can use a single cable with connection to the right or left?


Just use a single cable and then get an XLR Y-splitter to feed the left and right of the sub.

Although some sub amplifiers specify that if you only have a mono signal, you may plug it into the (left for example) connection and it will compensate. Check that out with SVS.

brucek


----------



## casscarr2002 (Dec 14, 2008)

Excellent, the Behringer 1124p showed up yesterday......but my cables aren't delivered yeT !!!!
I'll just have to keep her spit shined until I can hook it up


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

You can start by plugging in the BFD and selecting a suitable program in the BFD (program 4 or 5 are the ones most use) and setting all the filters to off mode (OF).

brucek


----------

